
S3x: Fork of minio providing an S3 API that uses IPFS as the data storage layer - swills
https://github.com/RTradeLtd/s3x
======
alexnewman
This is freaking amazing. With a couple of key features and this whole minio
package could be a total game changer.

\- IPNS for download sharing. This way you could even update the content under
the hood while sharing \- Some type of large file format to solve the 4MB
limit \- Documentation and re-upstreaming into minio

------
swills
Note this seems to have a 4MB max file size limit.

